# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Smile Cận cảnh chuột chơi game Gigabyte GM-M8000X và pad GP-MP8000

## mantrangchu

​
Được giới thiệu lần đầu tiên tại triển lãm CeBit 2009, sản phẩm chuột chơi game cao cấp Gigabyte GM-M8000X hiện đã chính thức được phân phối bởi công ty TMQT Thủy Linh. GM-M8000X được bán kèm bàn di cỡ lớn GP-MP8000, hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại lựa chọn mới thú vị bên cạnh những Razer DeathAdder, Logitech G5 đã và đang làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường hiện nay.

Dưới đây là những hình ảnh đầu tiên về bộ đôi GM-M8000X và GP-MP8000, được thực hiện bởi IluvGunners, thành viên diễn đàn vozForums.


Vỏ hộp nhìn khá chau chuốt, với một cơ số thông số kỹ thuật ở mặt sau

<div style="text-align: center">​
Nhân vật chính: To và rất ngầu!




Logo GHOST đổi màu sau mỗi lần kích chuột





Mousepad GP-MP8000, với logo GHOST hoành tráng



So sánh với Razer Gothiathus cỡ Standard




"Bộ đôi hoàn hảo!" >[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]<


​</div>

Gigabyte GM-M8000X có giá thành vào khoảng 60-70 USD. Đánh giá chi tiết về sản phẩm sẽ được vozExpress đăng tải trong thời gian sớm nhất. -[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]-

Source: voz.vn

----------


## tienril

em này đẹp mà giá cao quá.
giá mà có cái sài nhĩ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

nhìn mà thèm quá các bác nhỉ. Không biết khi nào mình mới có đây

----------


## kevin_cn08b

> nhìn mà thèm quá các bác nhỉ. Không biết khi nào mình mới có đây


nhịn ăn sáng là có thui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
tui cũng muốn có, mà trc giờ ko ăn sáng nên ko nhịn đc [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

